# Wie ist die Arbeitsweise des S_EVERZ-Bausteins?



## visu90 (26 November 2011)

Hallo!
Und zwar geht mir gerade Folgendes durch den Kopf das ich jetzt am Wochenende nicht Testen kann weil ich zu Hause kein Step 7 habe:
Und zwar habe ich eine Schrittkette. Die Transition vom lezten Schritt in den Initialschritt ist wie folgt:
 "Wenn der letzte Schritt 2 Sekunden aktiv ist soll in den Initialschritt gesprungen werden"

 Ich habe an den S_EVERZ-Baustein gedacht. Aber was ist, wenn durch irgendeinen Einfluss -wie, sei mal dahingestellt- der letzte Schritt keine 2 sec. erreicht z. B. nach 1 sec. wieder auf FALSE springt?
Laufen da die 2 sec. Einschaltverzögerung einfach weiter? Oder Schaltet der Zeitbaustein einfach ab? Und was ist wenn danach der Baustein wieder aktiv ist? Fängt er von vorne an die Zeit runter zu Zählen oder macht er da weiter wo er aufgehört hat?

 Als zusätzliche Info: Ich habe Schrittmerker und den Schrittmerker für den letzten Schritt hätte ich dann auf den Setzeingang vom Zeitbaustein geklatscht.


----------



## Toki0604 (26 November 2011)

Moin,
Auszug aus dder Step 7 Hilfe:

Die Operation Zeit als Einschaltverzögerung parametrieren und starten startet die angegebene Zeit, wenn der Starteingang (S) eine steigende Flanke aufweist (d.h. wenn der Signalzustand von "0" auf "1" wechselt). Es ist immer ein Signalwechsel erforderlich, um die Zeit freizugeben. Die Zeit läuft mit dem Wert weiter, der an Eingang TW angegebenen ist, solange der Signalzustand an Eingang S = 1 ist. Eine Signalzustandsabfrage nach "1" an Ausgang Q ergibt "1", wenn die Zeit abgelaufen ist, Eingang S noch immer "1" ist und Rücksetzeingang (R) "0" bleibt. Wechselt der Signalzustand an Eingang S von "1" auf "0", während die Zeit läuft, wird sie angehalten. In diesem Fall ergibt eine Signalzustandsabfrage nach "1" immer "0".
Die Zeit wird zurückgesetzt, wenn der Rücksetzeingang (R) von "0" auf "1" wechselt, während die Zeit läuft. Durch diesen Wechsel werden auch der Zeitwert und die Zeitbasis auf Null zurückgesetzt. Die Zeit wird auch dann zurückgesetzt, wenn R = 1 ist, während die Zeit nicht läuft.
Der aktuelle Zeitwert kann an den Ausgängen DUAL und DEZ abgefragt werden. Der Zeitwert an Ausgang DUAL ist binär-codiert, der Zeitwert an Ausgang DEZ ist BCD-codiert.

Je nach Bedarf vielleicht den S_SEVERZ benutzen wenn nötig. Dieser schaltet auch durch wenn das Signal früher abbricht.

Gruß, Toki


----------



## S7Sync (26 November 2011)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft dir das weiter:

http://spsforum.com/showthread.php?36705-Unterschied-S_Everz-zu-S_Severz
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?22076-S7Graph-und-SEVERZ
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?22034-Zeiten-in-Graph-Transitionen

mfg


----------



## S_Everz (27 November 2011)

Ich habe das mal kurz probiert:

OB1 ruft FC 1 auf in Abhängigkeit von einem beliebigen Merker am EN

Im FC1 wird T1 als S_EVERZ in Abhängigkeit von einem weiterem beliebigen Merker gestartet

OB1: Merker mit VAT gesetzt --> FC1 wird bearbeitet
FC1: Zeit gestartet mit dem zweiten Merker --> Zeit läuft (online im FC 1 und in der VAT)
Während der T1 läuft, habe ich den Merker im OB1 (der am EN vom FC1) mittels VAT auf Null gesetzt

Ergebnis: FC1 mitsamt T1 friert online ein --> "Anweisungen werden nicht bearbeitet" (ist ja auch klar)
aber: T1 läuft in der VAT weiter ordnungsgemäss ab !

Damit ist also der T1 weiterhin aktiv und kann auch abgefragt werden, auch wenn dein Schritt und der T1 nicht mehr bearbeitet wird.

Stefan


----------



## S_Everz (27 November 2011)

Achso:

Eben mit S7V5.4 und PLC-Sim V5.4 getestet

Stefan


----------



## MCerv (27 November 2011)

Zu jedem Befehl gibt es eine Befehlshilfe!

Gehe im Bausteincontainer z. B.  auf die Einschaltverzögerung und drücke F1, dann wird Dir der Befehl erklärt.


----------



## bike (27 November 2011)

MCerv schrieb:


> Zu jedem Befehl gibt es eine Befehlshilfe!
> 
> Gehe im Bausteincontainer z. B.  auf die Einschaltverzögerung und drücke F1, dann wird Dir der Befehl erklärt.



Geht daher:



visu90 schrieb:


> Und zwar geht mir gerade Folgendes durch den Kopf das ich jetzt am  Wochenende nicht Testen kann weil ich zu Hause kein Step 7 habe:



vermutlich nicht.


Sonst hast du absolut Recht und es wäre bestimmt besser, wenn mehr Menschen diese Taste, die zur allgemeinen Verwendung freigegeben ist, nutzen würden.


bike


----------

